# Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: openglextensions



## Emre Besirik (Jul 26, 2016)

Is there a way to solve this problem without going out of ports and git co & compile a newer copy of Qt?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2016)

How to ask questions the smart way: Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## Emre Besirik (Jul 26, 2016)

OK, sorry if it was not precise enough, here are some more details;
I get this error (obviously) when I try to compile Qt5 from ports, in particular Qt5-3d (one of the depencies).
There wasn't actually much details to share though...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2016)

On what version of FreeBSD? And what version of the port? Did you update your ports tree?


----------



## Emre Besirik (Jul 26, 2016)

FreeBSD version is 10.2 and ports are up to date


----------



## Emre Besirik (Jul 26, 2016)

and I found this while googling about this btw;
https://forum.qt.io/topic/57376/project-error-unknown-module-s-in-qt-openglextensions/2


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2016)

Did you set any options (even on other ports, some settings may have an impact on ports that depend on it)? Did you set anything in /etc/make.conf? Do you get this error during the port build? Can you post the _whole_ output?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2016)

Emre Besirik said:


> and I found this while googling about this btw;
> https://forum.qt.io/topic/57376/project-error-unknown-module-s-in-qt-openglextensions/2


It also shows the error was fixed in 5.5.1, which is the version that's in the ports tree.


----------



## Emre Besirik (Jul 26, 2016)

I've just added OpenSSL as default SSL in that /etc/make.conf file by;

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl
```

and the full output is;

```
===>   qt5-3d-5.5.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/moc - found
===>   qt5-3d-5.5.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libQt5Concurrent.so - found
===>   qt5-3d-5.5.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libQt5Core.so - found
===>   qt5-3d-5.5.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libQt5Gui.so - found
===>   qt5-3d-5.5.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/qmake - found
===>   qt5-3d-5.5.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libQt5Qml.so - found
===>   qt5-3d-5.5.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libQt5Quick.so - found
===>  Configuring for qt5-3d-5.5.1
echo 'CMAKE_MODULE_TESTS = -' > /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/qt3d-opensource-src-5.5.1/.qmake.cache
echo 'QMAKE_LIBDIR_FLAGS = -L/usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/qt3d-opensource-src-5.5.1/lib' >> /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/qt3d-opensource-src-5.5.1/.qmake.cache
Checking for assimp... no
Reading /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/qt3d-opensource-src-5.5.1/src/src.pro
Reading /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/qt3d-opensource-src-5.5.1/src/core/core.pro
Reading /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d/work/qt3d-opensource-src-5.5.1/src/render/render.pro
Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: openglextensions
*** Error code 3

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d
*** Error code 1

Stop.

make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d
```


----------



## Emre Besirik (Jul 26, 2016)

SirDice said:


> It also shows the error was fixed in 5.5.1, which is the version that's in the ports tree.


exactly this is the version that should have been fixed but...


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 26, 2016)

What's the output of `pkg info qt5-*`?


----------



## Emre Besirik (Jul 26, 2016)

here is the output;

```
qt5-5.4.1_1
qt5-assistant-5.4.1
qt5-buildtools-5.4.1
qt5-clucene-5.4.1
qt5-concurrent-5.4.1
qt5-core-5.4.1_3
qt5-dbus-5.4.1
qt5-declarative-5.4.1_1
qt5-designer-5.4.1
qt5-graphicaleffects-5.4.1
qt5-gui-5.4.1_3
qt5-help-5.4.1
qt5-imageformats-5.4.1
qt5-linguist-5.4.1
qt5-linguisttools-5.4.1
qt5-multimedia-5.4.1_1
qt5-network-5.4.1
qt5-opengl-5.5.1
qt5-pixeltool-5.4.1
qt5-printsupport-5.4.1
qt5-qdbus-5.4.1
qt5-qdbusviewer-5.4.1
qt5-qdoc-5.4.1
qt5-qev-5.4.1
qt5-qmake-5.4.1_4
qt5-qml-5.4.1
qt5-qtpaths-5.4.1
qt5-quick-5.4.1
qt5-quickcontrols-5.4.1
qt5-script-5.4.1
qt5-scripttools-5.4.1
qt5-serialport-5.4.1
qt5-sql-5.4.1
qt5-sqldrivers-ibase-5.4.1
qt5-sqldrivers-mysql-5.4.1
qt5-sqldrivers-odbc-5.4.1
qt5-sqldrivers-pgsql-5.4.1
qt5-sqldrivers-sqlite2-5.4.1
qt5-sqldrivers-sqlite3-5.4.1
qt5-svg-5.4.1
qt5-testlib-5.4.1
qt5-uitools-5.4.1
qt5-webchannel-5.4.1
qt5-webkit-5.4.1_2
qt5-websockets-5.4.1
qt5-widgets-5.4.1
qt5-x11extras-5.4.1
qt5-xml-5.4.1
qt5-xmlpatterns-5.4.1
```


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 26, 2016)

As I thought, you have older Qt 5 ports (5.4.1) installed. I would update all of them, or even all ports first. It's generally good to do this after updating the ports tree. Tools like ports-mgmt/portmaster will help with that.


----------



## Emre Besirik (Jul 26, 2016)

I will try portmaster and get back, thank you very much for your help


----------

